# 2006/2007 Demo Days List



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2006)

I think this worked out well last year, so I'm going to start it again this year.

Since its often hard to keep track of when and where ski/snowboard demo days are happening we thought it would be a good idea to create a list so that it would be easy to see all upcoming demo days in one spot. Please post any demo days that you hear of below and I'll add them this post.


*November 2006*
_*Nov 24-26* at *Bretton Woods* - Bretton Woods Homecoming Weekend: http://www.brettonwoods.com/event_forms/BW_Homecoming-06.pdf_
_*Nov 25-26* at *Sunday River* - Ski and Snowboard product reps offer their newest equipment to test on the slopes: http://www.sundayriver.com/eventscalendar.html_

*December 2006*
_*Dec 2-3* at *Killington* - K06 Summit and Rails to Riches Rail Jam: http://www.killington.com/events.html_
_*Dec 3* at *Sunapee* - New England Ski & Snowboard Reps Demo Tour: http://www.mtsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/specialevents.asp_
_*Dec 8* at *Gore Mountain* - Sports Page Blowout Demo & $25 Day!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain...info.cfm?id=90_
_*Dec 9* at *Jay Peak* - Vermont Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/Jay_Peak.htm_
_*Dec 9* at *Sugarloaf* - Demo Day: http://www.sugarloaf.com/events.html?month=12#list_
_*Dec 9* at *Attitash* - EMS Telemark Demo Day: http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=12#list_
_*Dec 9* at *Stowe* - StoweFest Demo Day: http://www.stowe.com/news/event_calendar_month.php?d=1165640400_
_*Dec 9-10* at *Hunter Mountain* - Consumer Demo Weekend: http://www.huntermtn.com/event_consumer_demo.html_
_*Dec 10* at *Sugarbush* - ANNUAL SUGARBUSH DEMO DAY: http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=86_
_*Dec 10* at *Killington* - Telemark Demo Day: http://www.killington.com/events.html_
_*Dec 15* at *Cannon* - Insider Demo Day: http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2006-12-&date=2006-12-15_
_*Dec 16* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html_
_*Dec 16* at *Waterville Valley* - Demo Day: http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.12182004-4.item.asp_
_*Dec 16* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html?month=12#list_
_*Dec 16-17* at *Killington* - Salomon Demo Days: http://www.killington.com/events.html_-CANCELED
_*Dec 17* at *Loon* - Demo Day: http://www.loonmtn.com/info/events/calendarevent.demoday.item.asp_
_*Dec 17* at *Okemo* - Demo Day: http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou...asp?action=view&date=12/17/2006&id=340#events_
_*Dec 17* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Day: http://www.jiminypeak.com/misc/events.html, http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/sales_events.php_
_*Dec 26* at *Mohawk* - 60th Season Celebration and Demo Day: http://mohawkmtn.com/calendar.php?CLmmohawk=12_
_*Dec 27* at *Butternut* - Snowboard Demo Day: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html_
_*Dec 28* at *Butternut* - Ski Demo Day: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html_
_*Dec 30-31* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#dec_

*January 2007*
_*Jan 6* at *Bretton Woods* - Demo Day at Bretton Woods Mountain Resort and Bretton Woods Nordic: http://www.brettonwoods.com/brettonwoods/calendar.cfm_
_*Jan 7* at *Killington* - Telemark Demo Day: http://www.killington.com/events.html_
_*Jan 7* at *Attitash* - Demo Day: http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=01#list_
_*Jan 13* at *Gore Mountain* - Ski Market Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/events/moreinfo.cfm?id=134_
_*Jan 13-14* at *Belleayre Mountain* - Consumer Demo Days: http://www.belleayre.com/company/calendar.htm_
_*Jan 20* at *Cannon* - New Hampshire Telemark Fest: http://www.netelemark.com/page1.htm_

*February 2007*
_*Feb 18* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#feb_
_*Feb 24* at *Sunday River* - 5th Annual Maine Telemark Festival:  http://www.sundayriver.com/eventscalendar.html, http://www.netelemark.com/mainefest03.htm_

*March 2007*
_*Mar 4* at *Mad River Glen* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://madriverglen.com/?Page=calendar.php_
_*Mar 9-11* at *Waterville Valley* - Burton Demo Tour: http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.burtondemo.item.asp_
_*Mar 10-11* at *Mad River Glen* - 31st annual North American Telemark Festival: http://www.madriverglen.com/press/Press_Releases/?Page=nato.html_
_*Mar 18* at *Killington* - Tele Fling at Pico: http://www.killington.com/events.html_
_*Mar 24* at *Bretton Woods* - New England Telemark Spring Fling: http://www.brettonwoods.com/brettonwoods/calendar.cfm_
_*Mar 31-Apr 1* at *Wildcat* - Demo Day with Nevado Mountain Adventures: http://skiwildcat.com/events.html#mar_


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry, I'm too lazy to break it down by date/Mt. (Rossi has it by state...)
http://www.rossignol.com/demo_days/index.html


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

roark said:


> Sorry, I'm too lazy to break it down by date/Mt. (Rossi has it by state...)
> http://www.rossignol.com/demo_days/index.html



Thanks for the link.  The only problem is that all those are from last year.  Hopefully they'll update it.


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the link. The only problem is that all those are from last year. Hopefully they'll update it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

roark said:


>



If it makes you feel better I've already done the same thing several times in my quest for demo days...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the work B:beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

I am going to try to make Mohawk this season...I wanted to last year but I never made it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am going to try to make Mohawk this season...I wanted to last year but I never made it.



I might try to make it for the demo day this year too.  I'm going to try and find out what demos Sundown will be doing this year.  They never seem to advertise them... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I might try to make it for the demo day this year too.  I'm going to try and find out what demos Sundown will be doing this year.  They never seem to advertise them... :roll:



Keep me posted about Mohawk. I'm off that day...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

I added a couple for Butternut today.

Anyone else have any they'd like to add??


----------



## ajl50 (Sep 18, 2006)

I think there is a demo weekend at Belleayre on Jan 13 and 14. Those dates might be off a little but last year it was on MLK weekend and seemed to to be pretty good.


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 18, 2006)

Demo Day at Sugarbush is scheduled for Sun. Dec. 10, 2006.  I'm going to try to make it.  Hopefully there will be lots of snow like last year!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys!  Belleayre and Sugarbush have been added.


----------



## roark (Oct 6, 2006)

Mt. Snow 12/16 (also the first day of Season Passholder "Bring a Friend Week")


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2006)

roark said:


> Mt. Snow 12/16 (also the first day of Season Passholder "Bring a Friend Week")



Thanks, added.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2006)

Here you go for Killington:

Telemark Demo Day*12/10/2006*Mountain Travelers Hike and Ski Shop helps to coordinate some of the top telemark manufacturers and brings them to Killington for a day of demos. This is a great chance to get in some turns in December and try the latest gear. This event is free to anyone with a lift ticket for the day or valid season pass.

Salomon Demo Days*12/16/2006** - 12/17/2006*Salomon rolls into town this weekend with truckloads of the latest Salomon gear for our guests to demo. Best of all it is free to anyone with a lift ticket for the day or valid season pass.

http://www.killington.com/summer/events.html


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Andy I added those and a couple more from them.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2006)

I added 3 events for Bretton Woods.

Anyone else have any?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2006)

Added a bunch more for Waterville and Wildcat.  More to come...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2006)

Sunapee is doing a demo day on December 3. Ought to be at leat 6 trails open by then...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Sunapee is doing a demo day on December 3. Ought to be at leat 6 trails open by then...



Added, thanks!


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow! :-o  Just took a look at the *Calendar* and saw all the work you've done, B. Nice job! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, I hope someone gets some use out of it.

I'm sure there are more demo days out there, so if anyone here's of any please let me know...


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2006)

Hunter, 12/9-10: http://www.huntermtn.com/event_consumer_demo.html
Cannon, 12/15: http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2006-12-&date=2006-12-15
Attitash, 12/9 (tele): http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=12#list
Attitash, 1/7: http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=01#list
Stowe, 12/9: http://www.stowe.com/news/event_calendar_month.php?d=1165640400
Mount Snow, 12/16: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html?month=12#list
Okemo, 12/17: http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou...asp?action=view&date=12/17/2006&id=340#events


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, I hope someone gets some use out of it.
> 
> I'm sure there are more demo days out there, so if anyone here's of any please let me know...



That calendar is a big help.  I plan on hitting Mohawk and maybe one of the days at Butternut.  I'm hoping to upgrade in the next season or two and there is nothing better than those end of season sales.

Thanks B!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2006)

Greg said:


> Hunter, 12/9-10: http://www.huntermtn.com/event_consumer_demo.html
> Cannon, 12/15: http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2006-12-&date=2006-12-15
> Attitash, 12/9 (tele): http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=12#list
> Attitash, 1/7: http://www.attitash.com/events.html?month=01#list
> ...



Sweet, thanks!  I'll add them in a bit!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 27, 2006)

*Sunday River...later date..(Dec)*

I guess Sunday River cancelled their Demo Days this last weekend....at one point I did read them being rescheduled for 12/9-10th, but of course it'll be dependent on conditions.
Don't see anything yet posted on their website, but read it on Epicski from poster that sounded like connections to the River.

$.01


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2006)

bigbog said:


> I guess Sunday River cancelled their Demo Days this last weekend....at one point I did read them being rescheduled for 12/9-10th, but of course it'll be dependent on conditions.
> Don't see anything yet posted on their website, but read it on Epicski from poster that sounded like connections to the River.
> 
> $.01



Thanks for the update.  I was wondering if they were able to do any demos...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 7, 2006)

*Sugarbush's page for demo day - changed...*

Hi *Brian*,
 Seems like the Bush changed pages for this Saturday's Demo Day.....

http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=86

*As for Sunday River...haven't seen anything as far a day!..? Maybe I missed a re-scheduled day, will check their Chat forum, but they have a good demo shop..(the few lines from the shop's page....):
________________________________
Skis - K2, Volkl, Rossignol, Atomic, Fisher & Salomon.
Demo Skis - Test as many as you want, all day, for only $50--which can be credited toward purchase.
________________________________

Steve


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2006)

bigbog said:


> Hi *Brian*,
> Seems like the Bush changed pages for this Saturday's Demo Day.....
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/funandevents/event.asp?id=86
> ...



Thanks for the update, I fixed the Sugarbush link.  Keep me posted on the River.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2006)

Dec. 17 Jimney Mountain
skis from K2, Rossignol, Atomic and Salomon as well as snowboards from Burton and K2

It's also a Potter Brothers Flex Day - buy your tickets here for only $23.95


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Dec. 17 Jimney Mountain
> skis from K2, Rossignol, Atomic and Salomon as well as snowboards from Burton and K2
> 
> It's also a Potter Brothers Flex Day - buy your tickets here for only $23.95



Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2006)

This one has been canceled:

*Dec 16-17* at *Killington* - Salomon Demo Days: http://www.killington.com/events.html


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> This one has been canceled:
> 
> *Dec 16-17* at *Killington* - Salomon Demo Days: http://www.killington.com/events.html



Thanks, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the events were canceled...


----------

